# Can someone do some wood engraving?



## JB1987 (31/1/17)

Hi guys,

So I'm in a bit of a pickle... I need someone who can do some basic lazer engraving (or similar) on masonite boards, about A5 in size, total of 8, in Johannesburg area. It's a basic logo and slogan, designs are ready.

I can pay whatever you charge as this is urgent and cost is not an issue, this is for my company and will be used for menus on some luxury yachts that we are running. I need these by Thursday afternoon and will collect. I'm traveling to Indonesia on Friday morning and need to take them with me.

Please let me know if you can urgently help.

Thanks!


----------



## Stosta (1/2/17)

I hope you come right! Bring back something nice from Indonesia for us!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (1/2/17)

@Morne could maybe advise


----------



## JB1987 (1/2/17)

Thanks, I managed to find someone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

